# My two homemade pipes.



## Borja (Jun 25, 2017)

Walking stick blowy, and a take down Blowy.
.62 homemade, I have some other CS.62 but in Spain.
Oss


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Jan 28, 2018)

Very nice. What is the coupler made of on the take down model. Also, tell us about the darts. Those are badass.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## LowLumen (May 3, 2020)

Very nice! Can you give us a little specs on the parts used?


----------



## headhunter (Jul 18, 2021)

I like the grip


----------

